# sevatar going A-team



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

http://aarondembskibowden.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/poc.jpg


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice bit of artwork that :good:


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice. Cover art for Prince of Crows Novella.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I wish they'd do away with the chevron look.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone heard anything, about the continuation to Sevatar story?


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice art! I do hope that when they come around to doing HH Dark Angel mini's they do away with the ridiculous little wings on the sides of the helmets... Look like asterix and obelix marines like that.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think ADB might continue with "Nightfall" after "Master of Mankind" and an unknown SW-short is done.


----------

